# I FINALLY found something she'll eat without a fuss



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

So after much trial and error i THINK ive found a food she'll willingly eat!! ;D Royal Canine puppy -she ate her entire serving DRY and then was jumping for the bag!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats! Once you find "the one" it's so relieving. So you're safe until she Needs to come off of puppy food.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Yay! ;D : 8)

Although you only can feed her on R C Puppy for a few weeks. After that you need to change to Medium Junior. That's what we did with Elza. She didn't have stool issues and her 'hair' is so shiny. 

Some say puppy food not always good but so far we are happy with it. 

Good for you!


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

adrino, how come you can only feed them it for a few weeks? the bag says to feed to them for the first year ???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ and 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

Katica, if you look around you will find that many choose grain free, high quality kibble. 

But, at such a young age, I would stick with the breeder's suggestions. 
Any major deviation from the initial fat/protein/fibre formulation will cause the puppy to have loose stools. They lack normal bacterial flora and cannot digest fully. A spoon full of probiotic yogurt once or twice a week may help populate the gut with beneficial bacteria. 

----------
Csemege... Magyarul, TV Vizsla bemutatasa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZLPgjVORRw&feature=related


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Katicabogar I might have misunderstood you then. 
When we brought Elza home we've got a bag of R C puppy that the mother and the puppies eat whe they are really small. After that we had to swap to R C medium junior. As far as I know the one called Puppy can be used until they are 2 months old. 
Maybe it is just called differently. Are you in the UK? (sorry can't remember)

We also tried the probiotic yoghurt! Elza loved it but it gave her terrible gas!!!  although it did work when she had a bit of loose stools.


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Adrino 
I think what you're thinking of is the mother-puppy food , that's what goes up to two months old (at least over here) . What I have is dry puppy food for dogs that will be up to 55 pounds when full grown. And nope, not in the UK, Im in the US


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Okey dokey! ;D
I think that's the same as ours then! :

Elza still only 16 kg at 8 months old... I started to feed her less know cos she just looked a bit on the soft side with the amount the bag suggested.


----------

